# Entering our first agility trial!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

When we entered our first trial last October, I thought to myself "what the heck am I doing"???? I was just hoping for some fun and experience. Well, imagine the shock when Austin Q'd in his first ever run and Lincoln missed a Q by 5 seconds (his nose got the best of him). That was in jumpers (no weaves).

Good luck .............I'm sure you'll do fine!!! Just have fun!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Have fun!! 

Advice??
Remember that you get to go home with your dog at the end of the day; so you are the luckiest person there


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tunnelers is a hoot and fun to try. I have a tunnels and jumpers with weaves in Nadac..They are so muh more laid back.. anyway when Titan I played there it sure was! Enjoy and best of luck!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. Remi and I have done agility since she was 4 months old. Off and on. sent her out with a hunt trainer and between that and showing, agility has been put on the back burner. Really excited to get back in it. That is really what we are going for is experience....mainly for me!! haha.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, I will see you there  Lilli came into heat so I had to pull her I decided on a whim to enter Skye who knows nothing rofl.. It is a good small trial and the arena is awesome.
Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck to you and Remi. Will Cannon root for ya'll on the sidelines?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hawtee said:


> Well, I will see you there  Lilli came into heat so I had to pull her I decided on a whim to enter Skye who knows nothing rofl.. It is a good small trial and the arena is awesome.
> Looking forward to seeing you.


Awesome! We have not trained in weeks...soooo shoudl be very interested. Guess I need to be training daily now...! I need to find some youtube videos of tunnelers and jumps and see if we can do it! haha!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy said:


> Good Luck to you and Remi. Will Cannon root for ya'll on the sidelines?


Cannon is really great at agility too...but we have not practiced contacts quite as much! He will be there cheering us on from the sidelines  We need all the help we can get. :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck and have fun!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, you did a really nice job with Remi, my suggestion to you, run faster rofl, love the tunnlers run


----------

